# Remember these things



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember these things on election day. I read this and think of how proud liberals are of their tolerance. Before they become to proud they should understand that tolerance of this magnitude is not a virtue but a total lack of principles. If they vote for Obama again they are to stupid to have shame.

If they elect this guy again it's time to drop to our knees guys because our Babylon is just a breath away. The only difference is we will neve return to our freedom.



> Looking back thru the past 4 years, many "Whens" pop up. Read them all to better understand where we are going as a country.
> 
> WHEN - he refused to disclose who donated money to his election campaign, as other candidates had done, people said it didn't matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

We can only hope that people that didn't read between the lines during the 08 election have been paying attention!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

ShineRunner said:


> We can only hope that people that didn't read between the lines during the 08 election have been paying attention!!!


I wouldn't count on it. The people I work with who voted for him last time still think he's the answer to our prayers. And they get spitting mad when you point out his faults and failures.

Huntin1


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

WHEN - I read this I got a headache thinking that people think these things don't matter...(now I have a worse headache reading my post...)


----------

